# E-go one/Twisp aero problems



## DurbanThroatHit (4/12/16)

Hi all !

So I attached my Melo 3 tank to my old e-go one/twisp battery as my pico was on charge and after swapping out the tanks the e-go one doesnt seem to fire ? 

If I put the battery to charge it does show the red charging LED. 5 clicks and the battery light flashes/works shows a full charge, however when i hold the fire button the light will come for a second and then go off then come on then go off

Any idea what is going on?
Thanks !


----------



## daniel craig (5/12/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Hi all !
> 
> So I attached my Melo 3 tank to my old e-go one/twisp battery as my pico was on charge and after swapping out the tanks the e-go one doesnt seem to fire ?
> 
> ...


Light flashes fast or does it take it some time. Put on a tank and see. It could be that the battery is short, in which case take it to twisp and see what they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkDBN (5/12/16)

If no indication of a short check the 510 pin on the ego one. It may have been pushed in with the tank swap and now you no longer making contact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/16)

MarkDBN said:


> If no indication of a short check the 510 pin on the ego one. It may have been pushed in with the tank swap and now you no longer making contact.



I would suspect the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (5/12/16)

Unscrew the tank about a quarter of a turn and try to fire it again


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (5/12/16)

Sooo I don't know what happened but I put the ego tank back on today, and tried again and it appears to be working 

How do I know if the battery has shorted ? Will it not work at all ?

Thanks everybody for your help !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (5/12/16)

The ego one has short circuit protection. I personally think it might be a contact issue. Take a earbud put some surgical alcohol on and clean the connector as well as the connection pint on your tank.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (13/12/16)

Hi all. Apologies for the tardy reply. Exams were real lol 

Thanks again for the responses ! Seems to be in fine working order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

